# Holistic or Monadic View of man



## servantofmosthigh (Apr 1, 2008)

In reading Samuel Waldron's _1689 Baptist Confession of Faith: A Modern Exposition_, the section on the constitution of man's body-soul relations (p.81-83) created two questions to linger for me.

1. Waldron states on p.82: _"[The dual constitution of man] manifests the *danger of the holistic or monadic view* of man."_

What is this "holistic or monadic view of man" Waldron is referring? If you have reference links, that would be appreciative. I've googled this phrase, and nothing comes up. Is Waldron's use of the word _"holistic view"_ of man's soul the same or different from the _Holistic Dualists_ like Stewart Goetz's Substance Dualism, and William Hasker's Emergent Dualism?

2. On p.81, Waldron entitles the section, _"The *Constitution* of Man."_ Waldron repeats this phrase by drafting several conclusions about man's _"dual constitution."_

Is Waldron's use of the term, _"Constitution,"_ the same as Kevin Corcoran's _"Constitution"_ view of monism of man's body-soul, as opposed to Nancey Murphy's _"Nonreductive Physicalism"_ view of monism? And both of them are in opposition to the two views of Holistic Dualism.

(The 4 views of the dichotomy of man is debated in Joel Green's book, _In Search Of The Soul._

Thanks for your response on this.


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, seeing the number of those who have viewed this post but the number of responses being zip/zero/zilch, let me refine the question to a simpler one:

What is Samuel Waldron talking about in p.82 of his _1689_ book when he warns about *the danger of holistic or monadic view of man*?

Hopefully, this may get some feedback.


----------

